
What are different ways Airbnb/Expedia/Booking.com does their online marketing - mpai
Can someone help me understand what are the online marketing techniques used by leading travel brands such as airbnb&#x2F;expedia&#x2F;booking. Also it would be interesting to know the technology used for their marketing team for promotion&#x2F;offer management&#x2F;travel segmentation&#x2F;campaign management&#x2F;performance dashboards etc
======
kspionjak
All mentioned companies use multiple marketing techniques, from SEO, affiliate
partnerships, PR (public relations), content marketing, paid social, ppc,
referrals etc. It depends on who they are targeting and market they are
operating in.

~~~
mpai
Thank you. Let us take US market as an example. Can you please help me
understand what (successful) solutions are available in the market for 1) SEO
2) Affiliate partnerships 3) PR 4) Content Marketing 5) PPC 6) referrals (how
is it different from Affiliate partnership)

